
Mnuchin Warns Against Bitcoin Becoming the Next ‘Swiss Bank Account’ - mcone
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-12/mnuchin-warns-against-bitcoin-becoming-next-swiss-bank-account
======
coolspot
While it is possible to track transactions on bitcoin, there are privacy coins
such as Monero.

I don’t see how they can control that except complete ban of exchange between
fiat and crypto.

